# how did you get pregnant?



## QuintinsMommy

besides having sex, which type of birth contorl were you and FOB using? or was it planned, etc.


----------



## annawrigley

Damnaggit I was gonna answer with "I had sex". Why do you ruin all my fun?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

added poll :D


----------



## JadeBaby75

Wasn't planned. I was taking the pill but would forget it all the time. I feel really stupid now cuz I kept justifying it by saying "most people have to try for years so it must be pretty hard to do" really REALLY stupid :dohh:


----------



## rainbows_x

First pregnancy - Was on the pill.
Second pregnancy - NTNP.
Third - On a different pill.

Now we're TTC and nothings happening :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rainbows_x said:


> First pregnancy - Was on the pill.
> Second pregnancy - NTNP.
> Third - On a different pill.
> 
> Now we're TTC and nothings happening :dohh:

baby :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

Unprotected. Was off pill for 6 months then got pregnant. 

Have been having unprotected sex for 6 years and 1 viable pregnancy and 1 mc. Odd how I haven't been pregnant more and a bit irritating tbh


----------



## 10.11.12

Condoms, the pill and pull out :wacko: I swear he must have done me in my sleep or something because I was so, so careful. Wouldn't change anything though (except for him).


----------



## x__amour

We used condoms before we decided we wanted to NTNP, then used nothing.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I voted "other" since I've been pregnant four times. Anyway...

With Aiden, I don't think we were using anything at the time. I was supposed to go on birth control, but I was supposed to wait until my period came. It never did. :dohh::haha:

With Mady, I was on birth control and the pharmacy screwed up and didn't fill my prescription (I was using an automatic refill program). So I had to wait to get my birth control and during the wait, I got pregnant. Plus, I was prescribed anti-biotics the month before and no one told me that it made the pill ineffective, so that probably had something to do with it, too.

In my third pregnancy (which ended in a miscarriage) I was exclusively breastfeeding Mady and my OH and I were using condoms. 

And in this pregnancy, we were NTNP (although it was closer to TTC) and we decided that we were going to go back to using condoms for a while so I could go to the doctors and start figuring out what was wrong with my periods (suspected endometriosis). We hadn't been using condoms for a year at this point, so we figured we wait until I got my period then start using them again afterward. It was actually a huge shock to both of us that I got pregnant that cycle. :flow:


----------



## cammy

I voted other, Ive been pregnant 3 times.

The first time was unprotected, but I miscarried.

With Alexander and my resent m/c I was on the pill and we were using condoms.


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

pull out... :dohh:

Worked for almost 2 years... Not a single pregnancy... But I guess it was bound at some pt. 

Wouldn't change a thing. :cloud9:


----------



## lizardbreath

There's no got drunk option lol. Pretty much booze makes my brain stupid when it comes to having sex sadly . Well not sadly I love both my kids they just weren't planned. I wasn't on bc with either and condoms are a no go when drunk


----------



## tasha41

Was on Alesse for 4 years, switched to TriCyclen Lo and the first month I conceived Elyse! I was on antibiotics for a bit and my period came early, and I KNEW I should be careful since I was starting a new pill and everything but I figured "it won't happen to me" "I've been on the pill so long it'd probably take a few months even if I tried" etc... and I got pregnant :lol:

I've now had a Mirena in since July 2009 with no pregnancy (hopefully I don't jinx myself)


----------



## missZOEEx

I chose the 'planned' option. because I guess my pregnancy was kind of planned.. To be honest, my OH is the only person I've ever slept with. I lost my virginity when I was 16, not even two years ago but... we never once used a condom. :/ I was on the pill to start with but constantly forgot to take it. I eventually went off it and we didn't use any birth control for a little while and then decided to TTC. I remember the night he was concieved so clearly! it was the ONE and ONLY time I stopped him and said - we should use a condom, I'm not ready for a baby... and then bam. Few weeks later BFP. I hadn't even missed my period or had symptoms... I just 'knew'. Wouldn't change it for the world now. :)


----------



## rileybaby

I was on the pill, but it was so confusing when i should and shouldnt be taking it so thats probably how i got pregnant:dohh::flower:


----------



## sam_mumtobe

I also want the "I was drunk option" lol in the mist of the moment forgot to use a condom and concieved our little Carla.


----------



## newmommy23

birth control and condoms >.<


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Immaculate conception


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Unprotected - only because I was told my body couldn't cater for a baby after 3 m/c. when it came to lyla i had to take all kinds of pills to sustain my body properly.


----------



## Kians_Mummy

We planned our LO but were NTNP :)


----------



## bbyno1

For us-NTNP:)


----------



## KaceysMummy

We weren't using anything - didn't plan to get pregnant, thought 'it wouldn't happen to me...' - then fell pregnant within the first month... x


----------



## KaceysMummy

Jemma0717 said:


> Unprotected. Was off pill for 6 months then got pregnant.
> 
> Have been having unprotected sex for 6 years and 1 viable pregnancy and 1 mc. Odd how I haven't been pregnant more and a bit irritating tbh

It'll come hun... my mum and dad tried for 7 years after having me for another baby - then had 3 all within a year and a bit of each other.

Baby :dust: to you and Donna!! xx


----------



## LauraBee

I chose the unprotected option, because the day we conceived was unprotected. We weren't great at preventing pregnancy anyway, most of our sex was unprotected. I think we only used a condom twice (once 'cos I had thrush and once 'cos he was waiting for Chlamydia results :dohh: ) and other times the closest we got to being safe were anal and withdrawal.

I was pure apathy, not even naivety. But just before we broke up I got paranoid thinking that he was trying to get me pregnant and correctly thought that I might have been.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Immaculate conception 

:haha:


----------



## 17thy

wishuwerehere said:


> Immaculate conception
> 
> :haha:

"like"


----------



## Shannyxox

Well I wasn't sure what to put, so I put unprotected..
Me and OH started off using the pull out method, But one time he like 'half came' inside me, so I used an online ovulation checker and it said I already ovulated, So us being stupid just though, Oh we might as well just have unprotected till next month. Cleaver little me :blush:. I wouldn't change it though :) I wanted a baby quite young anyway, so Is not like I would have been devastated :)


----------



## Thaynes

I was on the pill. My friends and I thought it would be a great idea to go swimming in an underground cave in January. It was so cold I started to have crams like a period. I didn't miss any pills so I'm just assuming it messed my BCP up. Never asked a Doctor though so I can't be sure.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Thaynes said:


> I was on the pill. My friends and I thought it would be a great idea to go swimming in an underground cave in January. It was so cold I started to have crams like a period. I didn't miss any pills so I'm just assuming it messed my BCP up. Never asked a Doctor though so I can't be sure.

:cold::shipw: sounds fun! :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

We used condoms for the first like 6 months, then used pull out up until we decided to TTC, got pregnant right away.


----------



## AirForceWife7

We weren't using protection & just pulling out, & then one time we pulled out a little too late :blush: I took the morning after pill a few hours later & found out I was pregnant a couple weeks later. I think DH has extremely eager sperm :rofl:


----------



## amygwen

We were NTNP!


----------



## Thaynes

QuintinsMommy said:


> Thaynes said:
> 
> 
> I was on the pill. My friends and I thought it would be a great idea to go swimming in an underground cave in January. It was so cold I started to have crams like a period. I didn't miss any pills so I'm just assuming it messed my BCP up. Never asked a Doctor though so I can't be sure.
> 
> :cold::shipw: sounds fun! :haha:Click to expand...

My friends and I like going in caves. We went in a cave that hadn't been open to the public for several years as a welcome home party for a friend. Got dared to get in so I did. Never ever planning on doing that again. It was a very bad idea. That's my only guess as to me getting pregnant. Unless I'm truly unique enough to be in the small ratio that gets pregnant by sheer chance or immunity or what ever causes it :shrug:.


----------



## Lanna

We were NTNP. My prescription ran out and I didn't get the refill in the second month of being off the pill I got pregnant. Wasn't planned but couldn't be happier.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

mini pill!! x


----------



## holly2234

Planned :)


----------



## DanielleM

Jacob was planned.
Evan I was on the pill. (I was 18 with Evan)


----------



## xgem27x

Planned, after a miscarriage

We didnt want to "replace" what we lost, but because I miscarried later on in my pregnancy, we had already bought things, made plans, felt like we already were parents, and then it was all taken away 

So we started TTC, not straight away, but a few months down the line, and then I fell pregnant with twins, it was like it was meant to be xx


----------



## we can't wait

Our LO was planned. :flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

we can't wait said:


> Our LO was planned. :flower:

how long were you trying for? cause i saw LTTTC in your siggy


----------



## stephx

NTNP, kinda withdrawal but not all the time. TBH i have like 1 period a year so I really didnt think I could get pregnant :dohh: x


----------



## lauram_92

voted nothing cause i was on a break from the pill


----------



## emmylou92

Both were planned too a good 3-4 months to get pregnant with Hollie after coming off the pill.

Having the coil fited after this baby though as my baby making days are over! I dont think my body could cope with making another!


----------



## annawrigley

Noah was planned


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Planned after MMC.


----------



## mayb_baby

I hit patch but got pregnant 1st time with the pill


----------



## we can't wait

QuintinsMommy said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> Our LO was planned. :flower:
> 
> how long were you trying for? cause i saw LTTTC in your siggyClick to expand...

It took us two years to conceive our LO. We started trying October 2008, and had got our BFP in October 2011 (on our fifth round of clomid). :thumbup:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

we can't wait said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> Our LO was planned. :flower:
> 
> how long were you trying for? cause i saw LTTTC in your siggyClick to expand...
> 
> It took us two years to conceive our LO. We started trying October 2008, and had got our BFP in October 2011 (on our fifth round of clomid). :thumbup:Click to expand...

how old are you if you don't mind me asking? Im just being nosy, Im 21


----------



## _laura

I was on the pill


----------



## nickyc230891

I was on the pill


----------



## Nora97

Unprotected


----------



## vaniilla

cycle 5 ttc is how we got pregnant :flower:


----------



## Bexxx

I was on the pill.


----------



## imaginary8x

Planned. :)


----------



## stefie94

First pregnancy - unprodected
Second pregnancy - condoms


----------



## xXerinXx

Because OH and I make such great decisions, we chose to go with the pull out method. Yeahhh, it's not nearly as effective as it sounds. Who knew? :shrug:


----------



## Harli

First - We were both not thinking and were like, "Let's just fuck right now!", and that's what we did, ripped off our clothes and went at it. Unprotected.

Second - Condom. Apparently a faulty one though.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Harli said:


> First - We were both not thinking and were like, *"Let's just fuck right now!", and that's what we did, ripped off our clothes and went at it. Unprotected.*
> 
> Second - Condom. Apparently a faulty one though.

sounds like a good time:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## annawrigley

Harli said:


> First - We were both not thinking and were like, "Let's just fuck right now!", and that's what we did, ripped off our clothes and went at it. Unprotected.
> 
> Second - Condom. Apparently a faulty one though.

How old were you when you got pregnant the first time? :/


----------



## sarah0108

Harli said:


> First - We were both not thinking and were like, "Let's just fuck right now!", and that's what we did, ripped off our clothes and went at it. Unprotected.
> 
> Second - Condom. Apparently a faulty one though.

Same :thumbup:


----------



## lucy_x

Planned :flower:


----------



## leoniebabey

I was on the pill but would get so drunk i'd be sick or be too hungover to even think about it and once i'd dragged myself out of bed and got ready it would have completely slipped my mind anyways. Then we'd get drunk again and not use anything but then we didnt when we werent drunk. 
We'd talked about like if i did get pregant he wouldnt wanna you know but that was as far as the talks went nothing 'serious'
then bam just over a month after i met him im pregnant. 

there isnt an option on there but i'd choose stupidity! wouldnt change it now but i wish i'd had waited till id been in a realtionship longer and with someone different.


----------



## TaraxSophia

TOTALLY unprotected! no form of bc :L it was mine and OH's first time aswell!


----------



## Sabine87

Unprotected


----------



## kittycat18

Ollllld :haha:


----------



## 060509.x

Not planned, didn't have protection. I read about tracking my ovulation and we just avoided the week in which I was most fertile. Anyway, one week, I forgot to check, and I assumed we were fine! Only after we had sex, I checked and I realised, but I still thought it wouldn't happen... 2/3 weeks later, no period, panicky boyfriend = 2 positive pregnancy tests!


----------



## Linzi_x

i wouldn't say LO was planned but she wasn't unplanned either, we didn't use any protection at all for ONE WHOLE WEEK! haha. we had the idea "what happens, happens" :)


----------



## Luvmy3monkeys

With my first she was planned, second I was on the mini pill and third we had a broken condom.


----------



## beanzz

I was on the mini pill. No one believes me that I didn't miss any. They say the days of the week on the packet so I'd know if I did, I'm not that stupid!


----------



## Amber4

.


----------



## lil_mama_415

Sat on the toilet seat lmao jk


----------



## fl00b

i was on the green pill (i can't remember the name, began with an m :dohh:)


----------



## ClairAye

fl00b said:


> i was on the green pill (i can't remember the name, began with an m :dohh:)

Microgynon :thumbup:


----------



## ClairAye

We just didn't use protection all the time, tbh I wasn't thinking of pregnancy :dohh: Would not change it for the world though! :kiss: I was immature and a party girl, my son was the making of me :)

I was seeing & sleeping with OH for a month before we began a relationship.. Found out I was about 3-4 weeks pregnant maybe 2 weeks later :blush: Looks bad as when me and OH will have been together for a year Jason will be 3 months old.. Exactly 9 months between :dohh:


----------



## Kim91x

Don't worry Clair. I'm the same lol. Me and OH will be together a year in Oct when Toby will be 3 months old. 

We was in a new relationship and kinda just got jiggy lol! Didn't think about contraception. Scary telling OH I was pregnant after only knowing him for a few weeks. Ooops. Toby is our best surprise ever though, wouldn't change him for the world. 

Still not thought about contraception yet, best think otherwise Toby will be a big brother.xx


----------



## Radiance

My first was planned and my second we were on the pill and used condoms each time.

:)


----------



## Amber4

ClairAye said:


> fl00b said:
> 
> 
> i was on the green pill (i can't remember the name, began with an m :dohh:)
> 
> Microgynon :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's what I'm using now... Grrrreat!


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

condoms but apperantly it didnt work too well considering now i have a 5 month old :dohh: :haha: 

wouldn't change a thing except for who her father is .


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Both my boys were 100% planned


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I voted planned pregnancy. with my daughter i suppose you could say NTNP, the pill was making me moody and depressed and i hated it, i asked my partner to start using condoms but he said no because 'they dont feel the same' so i rebelled and stopped taking my pill. 10 months later i fell pregnant with emily, tbh it was a big shock as i was starting to think i was infertile! with this pregnancy we were TTC and got pregnant first try:) x


----------



## Anne98

Unprotected


----------



## Cassandra1995

Wasn't planned.


----------



## MarissaFaith

Not trying, not preventing.


----------



## rebeccalouise

well, me & FOB were a little drunk & condoms weren't the first thing on our minds :blush: wouldn't change it for the world now though, so glad to have such a beautiful little girl :cloud9:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Being stupid and having unprotected sex! I was a bit uneducated and naive and didn't think I'd get pregnant if I didn't have sex in the middle of the month. I also wasn't really bothered about being pregnant as I'd been with my OH for a long time and stupidly thought a baby would be manageable for us so wasn't really bothered about being really careful :haha: 

I wouldn't change it for the world now but i do realise I was a bit silly and immature lol. xx


----------



## Silke2000

Unprotected


----------



## PatriciaHold

In general, the first time we just broke the protection. I didn't even notice right away, but only 3 months later.


----------

